# Crackling/Pinging Sound



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

This is my first post here. I'm loving my Cruze, it's got about 400 miles on it, but I've been hearing this noise since the day I got it about a week ago with a little under 200 miles on the odo. This noise only comes up after less than a minute of starting the car up and driving it less than a hundred feet. It sounds like I've run over some metallic object on the road followed by a pinging/popping noise that sounds to be coming from the engine bay. I always check my rearview expecting to see some sticks on the road that I somehow missed, but there's never anything on the road. Strangely enough, this noise (which lasts a few seconds) seems to pop up relative to the distance I've traveled from a start up. So it only happens once a start up and after the same distance traveled. The noise is faint but loud enough for me to hear it, it sounds almost exactly like running over some thin branches followed by a metallic pop.

Anyway, I've had no problems with my Cruze and service has been excellent. I just want to diagnose this odd sound just in case it is a future problem.

Thanks!


----------



## rubiconjp (Feb 10, 2012)

guess it's normal because I also have it. Always thought it was the traction/stability control system activating or something of that nature.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

My understanding is that it's the ABS self-test that the car performs on each startup as you take off.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I think it's the ABS self test. It's totally normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

The ABS system just might be it. Researching it, my case sounds the same. Is this in the manual? I must have skipped it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rustinn said:


> The ABS system just might be it. Researching it, my case sounds the same. Is this in the manual? I must have skipped it.


I don't recall it being in the manual, but it is normal behavior. Don't sweat it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Dynamic ABS brake test, occurs around 6-8 mph. Not only does my Cruze do this, but so did my DeVille, and Supra does the same thing.

Startup ABS test is purely static testing basic connections for open or shorts, if okay, the ABS lamp goes off. Then the dynamic test occurs checking basically each wheel pulses and operation of the ABS pump. ABS pump is what is making that noise. If that doesn't test out properly, ABS lamp will come on again and stay on.

Some GM vehicles will reset the the ABS lamp after the problem is found and cured. Others had to be repaired then needed an ABS scanner to reset the lamp. Have no idea how the Cruze is, but hope it automatically resets after the problem is cured.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rustinn said:


> This is my first post here. I'm loving my Cruze, it's got about 400 miles on it, but I've been hearing this noise since the day I got it about a week ago with a little under 200 miles on the odo. This noise only comes up after less than a minute of starting the car up and driving it less than a hundred feet. It sounds like I've run over some metallic object on the road followed by a pinging/popping noise that sounds to be coming from the engine bay. I always check my rearview expecting to see some sticks on the road that I somehow missed, but there's never anything on the road. Strangely enough, this noise (which lasts a few seconds) seems to pop up relative to the distance I've traveled from a start up. So it only happens once a start up and after the same distance traveled. The noise is faint but loud enough for me to hear it, it sounds almost exactly like running over some thin branches followed by a metallic pop.
> 
> Anyway, I've had no problems with my Cruze and service has been excellent. I just want to diagnose this odd sound just in case it is a future problem.
> 
> Thanks!



rustinn,
I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze!!! It is a great vehicle! I hope you enjoy it! I would have to agree with the other posters, it does sound like you are describing the ABS Self Check. When the engine is started and the vehicle begins to drive away, ABS checks itself. A momentary motor or clicking noise might be heard while this test is going on, and it might even be noticed that the brake pedal moves a little. This is normal. This information is in the owner's manual on page 9-35. If you feel that you are experiencing something other than this I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealer and have them look into this for you. If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me; i am always happy to help!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

rustinn said:


> Thanks guys!


Had the same question about 26 years ago when I got my first ABS vehicle, can recall being all excited about that. But since I have been driving non-ABS vehicles well before that, never used them, you really have to hit the brakes hard to engage them, something you never ever do when driving on icy roads. Have to drive two blocks ahead, use engine braking and pulse braking to come to a safe stop.

Really have to watch out for 4WD vehicles, idiots think since they have 4WD can stop quicker, all vehicles have four wheel brakes. And those stubby tires they put on these things have less ice stopping power than a good winter radial tire. See these idiots coast right through a stop sign.

Then maintenance, good to have your hygroscopic brake fluid flushed out at least every other year, moisture forms acid that can corrode you ABS module. Not really a DIY job and should have a GM Tech II scanner with an ABS module. But quickly learned, the only thing it does is activate the ABS pump. I can hot wire the pump to do that, it has to be running or you will get air pockets in it, and really have to waste a lot of brake fluid in the process.

Then you have a separate brake line for each wheel that is the very first thing they put in production as well as the wiring for the wheel sensors. Another way of saying, they are buried deep behind a bunch of other stuff.

While the double flaring tool set has been common and great ever since day one with hydraulic brakes, some idiot came out with a bubble flaring tool. If that bubble isn't perfect, will get a leak, try doing this standing on your head while trying to replace a brake line in an impossible to get spot. Then you have four brake lines to replace instead of two. 

Each wheel has a sensor, no telling why kind of problem or expense you will have with those. Most common is a two cent permanent magnet with very thin magnet wire wound around it that can break. But if that is buried in a 300 buck wheel hub on some vehicles, will cost you 300 bucks plus labor to replace it. Another sensor used is the Hall Effect type, can tell these from the magnet, they use three rather than just two wires.

Cheaper to have the external sensors, but then that cog wheel can fill the gaps with rust that is also a common problem. Far more common in road salt area where salt saves lives as they say. But say nothing about rusting out your brakes where you have no brakes at all. Most people never use their parking brakes, they can be rusted shut as well, and if you find you need them, won't have them. Never stops a vehicle very quickly, but a lot better than nothing.

Rare to have those wires go directly from the ABS computer module directly to the wheel, have to trace each out and find corroded connectors buried someplace that can cause you grief. Really an opportunity to get screwed blue by a shop saying you need a new ABS module at over a thousand buck. When I find those with the that problem, dump the connector, its not like I am unplugging it every minute like my electric drill. Strip the wires, solder them and seal them tight to solve that problem.

Some Stanford University professor, more than likely receiving a huge grant, came up with the theory that ABS brakes overall are 14% safer than vehicles without them, so our congress made it a law that all new vehicles must be equipped with ABS. Normally not much of a problem until you hit that five year mark. And really a major problem if you live in road salt areas. Shop manuals say nothing about flushing out the system every two years, is like they want you to have way overpriced problems. Know one person that got hit with a 3,000 buck repair bill for these things.

Totally ineffective on icy roads, one wheel still needs some kind of traction. Learning how to drive on ice is never a part of drivers' training, nor an interstate for that matter.

Shouldn't have to drive on ice either, but our society demands it. What's really bad is when your town claims they have no place to put the snow so dump tons of salt on six inches of fresh snow. Not only wrecks your vehicle, but the roads as well. But they blamed the road wreckage on studded snow tires instead.

Studded snow tires that really worked are illegal in practically all states that I know of. Is this a government conspiracy? Begin to wonder at times.

Really not planning on keeping this Cruze for much over three years, tired of these constant headaches. But getting stuck with ABS is the law, now. 

Brake fluid is over 75 years old, same old problem with that hygroscopic nature. Namely because no one took the effort to design better brake seals. AT fluid does not have that problem for one example. Was a major effort a few years back to develop electric brakes, even designed a dual output alternator that was a waste of time back then. Still needed 12V of incandescent bulbs, at 48V, filaments were too thin. Dana though they had the solution, but they didn't, so the entire project was scrapped.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

> Had the same question about 26 years ago when I got my first ABS vehicle, can recall being all excited about that.


For all the other cars I've driven, all of which are equipped with ABS, I've never heard this sound or any sound in general. Maybe it's because you're so close to the wheel well in the Cruze?

As for the rest of your complaints about ABS, I've never lived in a region where snow or ice was or is an issue, but I have personally good things to say about ABS. I live in Houston, TX, so all a car needs to do here is survive triple digit weather and the constant onslaught of rain showers. As you can imagine, warped brake rotors are the issue down here.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My volvo did the ABS self test as you moved off above 12 mph and it was definitely noticeable. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------

